# Plants that grow out of Tank...



## VTRhythm (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey All,

I am going to be starting an ADA 60H Tank - an upgrade from my 30C. I am wondering what kinds of plants I can attach high up on my driftwood that will grow strong enough stems to eventually grow out of the tank a bit. Such as in the pictures below:



















Also,

Can anyone tell me the dosage (how many squirts, teaspoons) of Brighty K and Green Brighty I are appropriate for a 60H tank...(24" x 12" x 18")?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Anubias, Bolbitis heudelotii, and java ferns will grow out of the tank and they can easily be attached to driftwood. Some plants will take a while to transition to emersed growth so you may get some brown, shriveled, or otherwise damaged first leaves. You may be able to use some of the terrarium plants if you attach them high enough on the driftwood to just keep the roots wet and leave the rest of the plant in the air.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Most of the plants can grow out, Amazon swards can too just like a out door pond but indoors.


----------



## VTRhythm (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool Thanks...I'll start a new post of the tank w/pictures when it happens.


----------

